

Show HN: DataNews.co, a HN Clone for Open Data and Visualization - filiwickers
http://www.datanews.co/

======
filiwickers
This was motivated by an idea from the Open Knowledge Foundation:
[https://github.com/okfn/ideas/issues/59](https://github.com/okfn/ideas/issues/59)

It is built with Flask & Backbone/Require. Source is available here:
[https://github.com/joehand/DataNews/](https://github.com/joehand/DataNews/)

I mostly built it as a learning opportunity. It is my first major Flask app. I
would definitely recommend this type of app as a great learning opportunity
once you have a handle on the basics. There is enough complexity to make you
think but not too much that its overwhelming.

